# Kangertech MOW (EMOW) tank.



## Smokey_Robinson (10/11/14)

Hi people.

Could anybody tell me their experience with this tank, as info is rather sketchy on the net and forum about the standard Kangertech MOW or EMOW clearomizer/tank with 1.8ml capacity. Getting replacement coils be a issue? Also want to hear about the EVOD one tank, seems this old boy still wins lots of praise, but I see some say evod and others "generic evod".....safer to ask for the real thing?
Made a move from starter kit to a Innokin kit ( iTaste click1280 with Gladius tank) and has been a tranformation. Placed my order friday for a MVP 2.0 kit and will hopefully have it by Wednesday/Thurday....cant wait


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

The EVOD is awesome, I still use one on occasion if I need something light and discreet. Insist on the Authentic Kangertech EVOD, the "generics" put me off completely, they crack and leak and generally just suck, and they're really not much cheaper than the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/11/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee for info on the EVOD one. Any knowledge of the MOW tank?


----------



## Wesley (10/11/14)

Always go for the genuine!

There is a saying...

Buy cheap, buy twice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee for info on the EVOD one. Any knowledge of the MOW tank?


I can't really comment on the EMOW, haven't properly used one enough. The wife has one, given it a few toots and it works pretty well but she is a menthol only vaper so I kinda avoid it. The airflow is great and it makes a proper amount of vapour but I will still lean towards the Nautilus Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Forum dynamics: If nobody says anything, it probably is very average with maybe some problems - e.g. the previous generation aspire coils. If it really is very bad, expect some criticisms. If it is very good, expect many comments. Also apply to juices - one has to read between the lines sometimes.
From my experience and from what I have read on these forums: The authentic EVODS and the mPT3 (mini protank 3) are real good workhorses with nary a problem. The mAN (mini aspire nautilus) with BVC coils gives the best vape by far, but do expect a dud coil here and there. Not many comments that I can remember about the EMOW.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't really comment on the EMOW, haven't properly used one enough. The wife has one, given it a few toots and it works pretty well but she is a menthol only vaper so I kinda avoid it. The airflow is great and it makes a proper amount of vapour but I will still lean towards the Nautilus Mini.



Thanks @BumbleBee . Jip like my menthol also but not on full time basis. Rotating between RY4, menthol and traditional tobacco presently. Touch wood the coil in the gladius still holding after week and a half permanent useage.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/11/14)

Andre said:


> Forum dyasthe If nobody says anything, it probably is very average with maybe some problems - e.g. the previous generation aspire coils. If it really is very bad, expect some criticisms. If it is very good, expect many comments. Also apply to juices - one has to read between the lines sometimes.
> From my experience and from what I have read on these forums: The authentic EVODS and the mPT3 (mini protank 3) are real good workhorses with nary a problem. The mAN (mini aspire nautilus) with BVC coils gives the best vape by far, but do expect a dud coil here and there. Not many comments that I can remember about the EMOW.



Thanks @Andre. Makes sense what you are saying as there is not a lot about the (E)MOW tank. Jip did order a protank 3, supplier is awaiting stock but looking for a airflow tank that can hold 1.8ml-2.5ml capacity for my MVP2 thats coming in the week, and was wondering if there might be one for R300 about and the MOW did fit the bill. But like you said....not negative comments but also not positive. So logic dictates its of standard quality. Honestly if the gladius had a big brother I would have taken it. Very impressed with the "mini" gladius.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/11/14)

Sorry@Andre.
Replying via phone.....somehow screwed up your reply in the quote....my bad


----------



## b1scu17 (10/11/14)

My girlfriend has a EMOW starter kit and I'm quite impressed with it. She loves the Vape King Banana flavor and I still can't figure out why, but the Banana taste much betters in her EMOW than my Kayfun 3.1  We tried the VK cherry but I for one would like it to have a little stronger flavour. The cherry just doesn't come out as strong as the Peanut butter or banana we have from VK. We tried the cherry in the EMOW but it doesn't match up to the banana, not in the EMOW or Kayfun... She hates peanut butter so I I couldn't test the PB juice in the EMOW yet to compare it to my Kayfun.
She also had two other juices in it but it was crappy juices although the flavour did still seem to come through well.
Would love to test out more juices in the EMOW but so far the flavour does seem quite good. It certainly did impress me enough to question why I paid what I did for all my stuff (mod+tank+charger+battery+wire+wick) LOL

She's had it about two and a half weeks now, and the coil lasted about two weeks. It was probably pushing it just a little but she still liked the flavour enough and didn't complain about a lack of flavour.
She hasn't experienced any leaks whatsoever. 

There's a Vape King agent not far from me so coils are easy to get, but there are always couriers.


----------



## free3dom (10/11/14)

I started off on an EMOW kit (tank+battery) and it was/is just fantastic...as a kit.

That said, whilst the tank is decent, there are some problems with it - mine got bent somehow and I still don't know what happened as I never dropped it or bumped it or anything of that sort. It still works perfectly, but it looks kinda weird on the battery. Also, somewhere here on the forum someone posted a pic of their MOW tank where the bottom part *broke off* completely 

All in all, it's a great kit...but I would rather by the AeroTank or the GeniTank if just going for a tank.

Coils are the standard Kanger v2 Dual Coil ones that are sold pretty much everywhere, so that's not an issue.

TL;DR It's a fantastic tank usage wise, but there are some quality concerns.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

I also started on the emow starter kit. Taste is fine, works fine no problems with leaks or anything, coils seemed to last decent amount of time, are readily available and not too expensive. Found the tank to be a bit small though, had to refill a bit often for my liking. That said, the nautilus mini is a substantial upgrade in taste, quality and tank size. If you're willing to spend a bit extra I would definitely go for the nautilus mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I started off on an EMOW kit (tank+battery) and it was/is just fantastic...as a kit.
> That said, whilst the tank is decent, there are some problems with it - mine got bent somehow and I still don't know what happened as I never dropped it or bumped it or anything of that sort. It still works perfectly, but it looks kinda weird on the battery. Also, somewhere here on the forum someone posted a pic of their MOW tank where the bottom part *broke off* completely
> All in all, it's a great kit...but I would rather by the AeroTank or the GeniTank if just going for a tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

b1scu17 said:


> My girlfriend has a EMOW starter kit and I'm quite impressed with it. She loves the Vape King Banana flavor and I still can't figure out why, but the Banana taste much betters in her EMOW than my Kayfun 3.1  We tried the VK cherry but I for one would like it to have a little stronger flavour. The cherry just doesn't come out as strong as the Peanut butter or banana we have from VK. We tried the cherry in the EMOW but it doesn't match up to the banana, not in the EMOW or Kayfun... She hates peanut butter so I I couldn't test the PB juice in the EMOW yet to compare it to my Kayfun.
> She also had two other juices in it but it was crappy juices although the flavour did still seem to come through well.
> Would love to test out more juices in the EMOW but so far the flavour does seem quite good. It certainly did impress me enough to question why I paid what I did for all my stuff (mod+tank+charger+battery+wire+wick) LOL
> 
> ...



Hi @b1scu17 many thanks. My question also....is the other makes taste really that good that it justifies it being double the price basically (R250 vs R400)? Or is the price difference purely on the quality built of this unit and it's longevity?


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

@Smokey_Robinson 

The Genitank is made of copper with chrome plating. In my opinion no need to worry as 1. copper is found in a lot of things we eat such as red meat and 2. the chrome plating is extremely thick, even on the internal parts.

I have one and it vapes the same as my Aerotank V2, although of course I would suggest you go for the stainless steel version because it just looks and feels better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

Gambit said:


> I also started on the emow starter kit. Taste is fine, works fine no problems with leaks or anything, coils seemed to last decent amount of time, are readily available and not too expensive. Found the tank to be a bit small though, had to refill a bit often for my liking. That said, the nautilus mini is a substantial upgrade in taste, quality and tank size. If you're willing to spend a bit extra I would definitely go for the nautilus mini.



@Gambit. Many thanks for the info and feedback, appreciated. I also see now that the MOW has a EGO thread, where my MVP 2.0 has a 510 thread. Sorry for the next question, and see it as stupidity from a beginner/noob, but I know there is a adapter for this. But is there not a noticable drop in taste, due to possible loss of voltage/wattage due to this "adaptor"?


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Gambit. Many thanks for the info and feedback, appreciated. I also see now that the MOW has a EGO thread, where my MVP 2.0 has a 510 thread. Sorry for the next question, and see it as stupidity from a beginner/noob, but I know there is a adapter for this. But is there not a noticable drop in taste, due to possible loss of voltage/wattage due to this "adaptor"?



There might be, but it would be negligible and you can always just use slightly more power to compensate 

I use my iStick with/without an eGo adapter and have not noticed any change in taste or vapor production.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

I'm sure there would be some sort of adapter, I've never used one though so can't comment as to how it will affect the taste. I would still recommend you go for the nautilus though man, from my personal experience, I wish I had skipped the emow and gone straight for the nautilus. For the price difference it really is worth it. The emow is great for a starter device, but you'll be looking to upgrade it in a month or two. The nautilus will last you a long while and chances are you can probably resell it and get some of that cash back if you ever choose to do so, I don't think the same can be said of the emow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

@Smokey_Robinson 

Check out this thread, showing best e-cig clearomizer for 2014 by votes.

Nautilus Mini winning by some margin, with Aerotank in 2nd place.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

Wesley said:


> @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> The Genitank is made of copper with chrome plating. In my opinion no need to worry as 1. copper is found in a lot of things we eat such as red meat and 2. the chrome plating is extremely thick, even on the internal parts.
> 
> I have one and it vapes the same as my Aerotank V2, although of course I would suggest you go for the stainless steel version because it just looks and feels better.



Thanks @ Wesley.....did a quick check there is a slight chance of poisining on both copper and stainless steel so it does balance one another out  Any noticable taste difference from copper to steel?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

Gambit said:


> I'm sure there would be some sort of adapter, I've never used one though so can't comment as to how it will affect the taste. I would still recommend you go for the nautilus though man, from my personal experience, I wish I had skipped the emow and gone straight for the nautilus. For the price difference it really is worth it. The emow is great for a starter device, but you'll be looking to upgrade it in a month or two. The nautilus will last you a long while and chances are you can probably resell it and get some of that cash back if you ever choose to do so, I don't think the same can be said of the emow.




Hehe.....call me a collector and old fashioned but I won't sell my stuff, I like to collect  And the idea of second hand tank.....sorry I know there is no reason for my logic as it can be cleaned and work as good as new, I would never buy second hand tank. Even battery as it looses it's charging potenial. But I get what you are saying @Gambit. As @Wesley has also shown in the poles link and someone else also remarked.....buy once and buy quality. 

Thanks guys for the feedback, viewpoints, tips and help.......really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @ Wesley.....did a quick check there is a slight chance of poisining on both copper and stainless steel so it does balance one another out  Any noticable taste difference from copper to steel?



Quite frankly I believe I will get more poison in my system from sitting in traffic than from a copper or SS tank. 

To me there the SS version tastes better, but that could just be psychological effect of the tank being made of more expensive material.

If I were being completely honest I would say the flavour is the same, MAYBE a bit more vapour production from the Aerotank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Quite frankly I believe I will get more poison in my system from sitting in traffic than from a copper or SS tank.
> 
> To me there the SS version tastes better, but that could just be psychological effect of the tank being made of more expensive material.
> 
> If I were being completely honest I would say the flavour is the same, MAYBE a bit more vapour production from the Aerotank.




p.s. I'm a country boy.....no fume poisining here, maybe methane poisining from cow dung

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## b1scu17 (11/11/14)

I unfortunately haven't been into this that long and tested out a big enough variety of equipment to give a truly accurate answer. 
But from what I gather, I can imagine that different brands have different flavour intensities depending on its design.
But if it's in the same brand like for example the kangertech stuff that all takes the same coil, it looks to me like a person would just be paying for aesthetics and tank size, and some other upgrades such a clear tank is upgraded from plastic to pyrex or stuff like that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

I also think Kangertech has a wide range of tanks, maybe to many for a new comer to just choose right away. Good or bad......having options has it's good and bad side.


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> I also think Kangertech has a wide range of tanks, maybe to many for a new comer to just choose right away. Good or bad......having options has it's good and bad side.



I'll make it easy for you - Aerotank Mini or V2, depending on which capacity you want!


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/11/14)

Aerotank Mega


----------

